# SHELBY BICYCLE DAYS in Shelby,OH!!!



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)

Wish I could make it. Looks like a lot of fun!

https://www.shelbybicycledays.com/

*WHAT IS SHELBY BICYCLE DAYS*
Shelby Bicycle Days is an annual community festival that takes place in the heart of Downtown Shelby. The festival is designed for family fun, while incorporating the history of Shelby Bikes that were once manufactured by the Shelby Cycle Company. The festival has taken place for more than 25 years in Richland County. 


Each year a group of Shelby residents, help to plan a festival that includes signature events like the Shelby Bicycle Days Parade, Spokes4Kids Community Challenge and the area's best firework display. 


The event takes place annually in early to mid-July in Black Fork Commons. 


Shelby Bicycle Days is a project of the Community Improvement Corporation of Shelby.

Shelby has a rich history in bicycle production that, through foresight and perseverance, prospered through the Great Depression and World War II. It was a profitable 30-year venture that almost didn’t come to be.


The Shelby Cycle Frame Builders was formed in 1921 by A. D. Meiselbach of Chicago, a pioneer in the industry. Lured by a local supply of seamless tubing and the promise of free factory space, Meiselbach began producing frames and forks in Shelby.



Despite increased capitalization, the company was failing by the summer of 1924. Shareholders abandoned the venture, but factory superintendent Leon A. Smith found work to keep the factory open. By November 1924, Smith and 18 employees began to turn a profit.


In 1925, the company name was changed to Shelby Cycle Company and began assembling complete bikes.


The company displayed their newest creation, The Whippet, at a trade show in Madison Square Garden in January 1927. There they met trans-continental cyclist Clarence Wagner, who agreed to ride a Whippet cross-country later that year. Wagner broke the transcontinental record from Newport Beach to Atlantic City in 20 days, 17 hours.


In the 1930’s, there were several plant expansions. By 1937, Ohio companies made 50 percent of American bicycles; the Shelby Cycle Company was responsible for 1/3 of the output. More than 200,000 bicycles were made by 400 employees working day and night.


World War II and a required industry shutdown in 1942 would impact the mission of the mighty bicycle company. The company made a bold decision in 1941 to build a two-story addition in anticipation of national defense orders. At shutdown, the plant was already doing some war work in addition to manufacturing bicycles.


Through sub-contracts, Shelby Cycle Co. made tank rangefinder telescope tubes, gun shells, and airplane rockets. In 1945, bicycle production resumed. To fill orders more quickly, the most popular models were mass produced.


The company signed contracts with outlets such as Western Auto Stores, Sears Roebuck, Montgomery Ward, and others.

With the retirement of Leon Smith, the decision was made in 1953 to sell the company. The Shelby plant would continue to operate under an agreement with the Cleveland Welding Company, a subsidiary of AMF.


By year’s end, the Shelby plant was closed; operations were moved to Cleveland, then Little Rock, Ark. About 100 local workers were laid off. Within 10 years, the name Shelby was no longer used.


Written by Christina Drain, 2018


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2018)

Maybe @blasterracing


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)

@slick
@cyclonecoaster.com 
ROADTRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2018)

@hoofhearted 
@Freqman1


----------



## dave the wave (May 30, 2018)

be a good time to have a bicycle swap meet there.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 30, 2018)

That would be Cool to check that out one day.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2018)

Yep I've seen that and thought it would be cool to haul the herd up one day. Maybe when I finally ditch this day job thing I'll have more time! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (May 31, 2018)

It's only a 36 hour drive from my door step. The only problem, having something reliable enough to drive that far that can haul shelbys too. 

I'm planning on going next year. Saving $$ for it now.


----------



## schwinnja (May 31, 2018)

slick said:


> It's only a 36 hour drive from my door step. The only problem, having something reliable enough to drive that far that can haul shelbys too.
> 
> I'm planning on going next year. Saving $$ for it now.





Saving for the rig to get there or the funds to be there and have a good time?


----------



## the2finger (Jun 4, 2018)

No G.T. 350’s


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 27, 2018)

Shelby bikes are starting to be placed in storefront windows in downtown Shelby, Ohio.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## Stanley (Jul 4, 2018)

We have about 45 bikes down Main Street in the store fronts.


----------

